# RIP my gorgeous moggy Bruce



## Neon (Apr 17, 2009)

Long time since I've been on this forum. We lost Beau on our road in March this year and yesterday Bruce was hit by a car whilst loading my newborn daughter in the car - it was horrendous. The woman did stop - but denied doing roughly 43mph.

Bruce was gentle, calm, funny and great with my toddler who I caught pulling his tail the night before - Bruce didn't flinch.

I really thought we would have him until old age - but it wasn't meant to be. I watched him die - it took about half an hour - I didn't know what to do and it's one of the saddest days of my life..

Three cats lost in the space of two years and I know of 2 others on my road since we have lived here - a short cut people use and drive at ridiculous speed... It makes me feel unsafe with my babies.

Ronnie RIP April 09
Beau RIP March 11
Bruce RIP July 11

How I'll remember them..

Ronnie

















Beau









Bruce

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

Oh hun I'm so sorry to read this  my thoughts are with you at this very sad time. R.I.P. xxx


----------



## amandajaynes (May 24, 2011)

So sorry for your loss, It must of been horrible to see that xx

I lost my big beautiful cat Paws in a RTA outside my house the person didn't stop he was left in the gutter to die on his own.. Its broke my heart he was 16yrs old and followed me everywhere..

It makes me so mad when drivers speed they don't care and don't think...

sending hugs xx
Amanda xx


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Neon I am so sorry for your loss. To loose one is heart breaking but to loose three in the same way is terrible.
My heart goes out to you.
I would have a word with the police and tell them that they are using your Road that you live on as a rat run and that they are speeding.You could also have a word with your neighbours and get them to back you up.
Maybe they might do something.
It won't bring your babies back but it just might help in the future.

R.I.P Bruce and have fun up at the Bridge xx


----------



## Neon (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanks so much for the replies. It's comforting when people have been in the same situation - I am still very traumatised from yesterday's events this evening, wishing he was here.. I know the pain gets easier with time but this is raw (I have stopped crying at least!).

I will be taking Bruce to the vets in the morning for cremation and he will joining Ronnie and Beau who were also. We are hoping to have a house with a garden one day and to burry them altogether - although for now I hope they are all playing and chasing butterflies at the rainbow bridge right now...


----------



## Etienne (Dec 8, 2010)

Neon I feel for you. 
R.I.P little ones


----------



## Forget-me-not (May 5, 2010)

Oh Neon, your post is heart-breaking. I know how you are feeling as my lovely Leo was also hit on the road and left there last Monday. My neighbours found him and took him to my vets but his injuries were too severe (broken back, pelvis and fractured tibia). He had to be PTS but at least I was with him at the end. He is buried in the garden.
I hope as time passes things will get better and perhaps doing something proactive as Jill3 suggests will prevent a similar thing happening to someone else's loved pet (or child for that matter).
Your cats were beautiful and I love the name Bruce for a cat. That made me smile!


----------



## kenty224 (Jun 29, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your cat, It must have be terrible for you to watch him die.
I had to take me dog to the vet today to be put to sleep. He was 16yrs old and I felt like a murderer. No one understands the loss I feel.
I have buried him in the garden and I know it will seem as if I have gone mad I just want to dig him up and give him a cuddle. my heart is broken and cant stop crying


----------



## Forget-me-not (May 5, 2010)

kenty224 said:


> Sorry to hear about your cat, It must have be terrible for you to watch him die.
> I had to take me dog to the vet today to be put to sleep. He was 16yrs old and I felt like a murderer. No one understands the loss I feel.
> I have buried him in the garden and I know it will seem as if I have gone mad I just want to dig him up and give him a cuddle. my heart is broken and cant stop crying


Oh Kenty224, I sympathise with you totally but you know you have done the right thing. Making the decision to end a much loved pet's suffering is the final act of kindness.

Have you considered planting something on his grave to mark the spot? I don't think you're mad, just grieving. When you feel ready, look at photos and remember him at his best.
Take care!


----------

